# Are you ashamed of your sexual fantasies?



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

No this is not a sharing of detailed fantasies thread. Just more interested in the shame factor. Suppose this is mainly aimed at guys but would be interesting to get input from women too.
Do you ever think ..."my God, what kind of deviate am I?. I need to see a psychiatrist. I should be locked up for even imagining that.":blank

IN an ideal world, all guys are monogamous, only dream about their beloved and never have any anarchic sexual fantasies. But our lives are not linear nor logical. We have deep-seated primal needs....perhaps?:afr
Not sure where this thread goes but I hope it stays constructive.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

No I don't feel ashamed. I don't have any fetishes beyond what is considered normal by society, but if I did, knowing myself, I wouldn't be ashamed of it because I believe that sexual desire is something innate and that varies depending on a wide bunch of factors from personalities, to background, to brain evolution, etc. It's not our fault to a degree to decide who or what we are sexual attracted to. However, if it harms society in any way then I would suppose that is the only thing to worry about. Monogamy isn't proven to be a human biological imperative in the span of a human life (as far as i know), and even if it was, I don't feel like it is right to say that is what people should be doing if they do the opposite in a way that doesn't harm others. So in that sense, I don't think sexual "shame" is to be shamed at all. If anything, "shame", in the sense of what our society usually means when it comes to sex, is an adolescent way to describe a person if that person does not harm to others. Pedophilia, is something that may e a natural inclination, but it doesn't make that right either.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Good start. Thanks.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No. I know a lot of people would think some of the things I get off to are unappealing, or even disturbing but I don't really care lol. :stu


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

:clap for mezzoforte.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Nope, I'm not ashamed of myself and what I like. I don't care how distubing it is to other


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I would never tell my sexual fantasies to another soul lol.. They're not super weird, just not as soft as I think people would expect I like.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Do I have them? 

Depends who is that lucky dude :sus


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> No. I know a lot of people would think some of the things I get off to are unappealing, or even disturbing but I don't really care lol. :stu


examples needed.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

if they weren't shameful they wouldn't be fantasies worth having tbh


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends. If I'm fantasizing about someone I know, then that is something I'd feel ashamed of for many reasons. Otherwise, no.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

no i dont feel shame because of my sexual fantasies, would never act on them though


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Not really, they are not that weird lol. Nothing I wouldn't share with my partner if I was in a relationship.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No but I'd probably hold off on the weird stuff for my girlfriend


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't feel ashamed by my fantasies. But I certainly would find it embarassing if all my friends were to find out about them. It's a private matter.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Am I ashamed of my fantasies? Nah. The fact that there is recordings of others doing said fantasies just proves there are other like-minded individuals who also love to pleasure themselves to and partake in such events.

Besides, I've always been considered "odd", so it would make sense that my fantasies follow suit


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

no. I tell my partner about my fantasies anyways. I have no shame factor when it comes to that.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Not ashamed...maybe just embarrassed. People have gotten a sort of glimpse of what I like and I didn't like their response or it makes me feel uncomfortable. I don't feel my fantasies are wrong or bad, but I don't like the way people view it or how they treat me differently if they knew.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I want to know everyone's fantasies!


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I want to know everyone's fantasies!


Curiosity killed the socially anxious cat!

I honestly don't want to know others' fantasies. For some reason I know I won't be shocked or appalled. Noone can imagine something that hasn't been tried before.
Still, (possibly because of religious zeal in my youth), I feel disappointed in myself, that I cannot transcend these baser instincts. Ah well.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a few fantasies that I'm not exactly proud of. They're nothing special and considered normal among the society, but the thing is, I'm disturbed by them and I end up hating myself whenever I give in. I tried to convince myself that it was perfectly fine to do so and that there is nothing wrong with it. This state of mind made me ease off a bit and accept the fantasies, though now, I kinda backtracked and I'm starting to get away from them again. I'm a pretty stubborn person, I told myself that I'm NOT going to embrace these fantasies ever again. Let's see who wins. The seemingly uncontrollable desire, or my stubborn persistence


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have a few sexual fantasies that are a bit odd. 

I've tried to not give into them, but it can be really, really hard (no pun intended!)


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't have any.

But romanticized cuddling seems ideal.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never considered myself "in the norm" anyway. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I want to know everyone's fantasies!


There is the 18+ section for that xD


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Other than Bugs Bunny in drag, I have nothing to be ashamed of. Should I be ashamed of my Jessica Rabbit fantasy?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

nope, I don't flaunt it either. I should realize they aren't going to happen though


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

I always feel guilt and shame after I give in to thoughts like these. And it makes it harder to be around people or specific person I was visualizing. They may not know, but I can imagine how'd they react.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we all have out kinks and qwerks. It's natural part of being human. Some are more left field than others. But nothing to be ashamed about. I've shared some of my fantasies with a special lady once, and even though she was unsure of it, she would of been willing to try if it was to make me happy. Of course I told her not to worry about it as I didn't want her doing anything she was uncomfortable with. She had some of her own as well. She was a real keeper sigh.

In any case not everyone is going to judge you negatively. I wouldn't be a shamed to admit things to people, specially if they cared about you.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

riderless said:


> Curiosity killed the socially anxious cat!


But Satisfaction brought him back  !!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh hell no. just wait for the movie.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Only my darker ones. I feel fine just thinking about a scenario where I would be with a girl and we would just give in to the motions and like 2 waves coming closer to each other, become one.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

yes.... very much so... but thats because i have a very odd fetish


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

riderless said:


> Curiosity killed the socially anxious cat!
> 
> I honestly don't want to know others' fantasies. For some reason I know I won't be shocked or appalled. Noone can imagine something that hasn't been tried before.
> Still, (possibly because of religious zeal in my youth), I feel disappointed in myself, that I cannot transcend these baser instincts. Ah well.


Well the idea is that it takes a stronger person to have instincts and restrain themselves, than to not have those instincts in the first place.

Sometimes i have very strong urges to harm people. That's no different to some sexual impulses some people might have. I'll be there's a lot of people who have fantasized about some really brutal stuff, the important thing is whether they acted on those fantasies or not.

Transcending baser instincts isn't about suppressing them as much as possible, its about analyzing them, accepting them as nature and then dealing with them in moderation. Total suppression is the kind of thing that drives people crazy. Nowadays people seem to think you have to either go with your instincts, or divorce from them completely. That's just plain stupid.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> yes.... very much so... but thats because i have a very odd fetish


Pleaseeeee tell. HAHA.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

No, because the bodies in them are always clean. I also like visiting the morgue.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pleaseeeee tell. HAHA.


Haha, no... It's not terrible or disgusting but it is extremely odd... Extremely odd


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had some pretty far out ones before. I had a ton of um. I have a big imagination. Some have been disturbing, though I know most fantasies are natural and based upon your specific circumstances. That fact has made me feel less ashamed, though I still wouldn't tell any one ever


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Haha, no... It's not terrible or disgusting but it is extremely odd... Extremely odd


Your making me too curious man.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Your making me too curious man.


if i told you i would have to wear a mask to the next meet up...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> if i told you i would have to wear a mask to the next meet up...


Come on. I think I was pretty graphic with mine haha.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Come on. I think I was pretty graphic with mine haha.


urs is graphic but at least its normal... mine is just wrong.... so wrong on so many levels...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> urs is graphic but at least its normal... mine is just wrong.... so wrong on so many levels...


Are you a furry? AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Are you a furry? AHAHAHAHAHA


no, but im probably more ****ed up in the head than a furry


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> Haha, no... It's not terrible or disgusting but it is extremely odd... Extremely odd


Lol. Tell me, bro.

I'm not ashamed of my fantasies. I've only really had them about one girl as of recent, which is the girl I'm seeing, and we both enjoy talking about them with each other... in great depth... a lot.

I feel like I should do more writing about them. They are magnificent.... Wow. I'm having one right now.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> no, but im probably more ****ed up in the head than a furry


anyone think this guy should be banned? anything above furry = a step too far tbh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> examples needed.


Well some of them are illegal, so I don't really feel like sharing them on a forum for a bunch of people to see. :b But I've mentioned others in the 18+ group on more than one occasion.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Uhm. Usually no. Sometimes yes.


(I'm so curious about what illmatic1's thang is)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The only fantasy I need is painting the ground with the blood of my enemies.

In fact, why fantasize...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mmmm.. I don't really take them seriously, so no. Im not ashamed. But Im pretty sure everyone would be shocked and freaked out. They are kind of... unethical.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

heh heh heh.

No.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ehh,.. sex is something I virtually never think about it, it kinda makes me feel prude and immature but idk.

I don't think it'd be something to be ashamed about though, it's a natural thing I guess.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Well some of them are illegal, so I don't really feel like sharing them on a forum for a bunch of people to see. :b But I've mentioned others in the 18+ group on more than one occasion.


where's this 18+ group? and illegal to talk about or illegal to do??


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> where's this 18+ group? and illegal to talk about or illegal to do??


Join us! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-rules-updated-2-1-2013-551/ 

& Illegal to do. It's not really something I want to do, but it's something that turns me on a lot and a lot of people would say it's wrong/creepy lol.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, doesn't matter how many people have weird fantasies (or perhaps the exact same ones I do) I'll still feel ashamed of them


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Cant think of a single one that hasn't become a reality. I would never feel bad about any of them.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nope. I don't go around talking about them to anyone else but the person involved in them, anyway.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Why should this just be aimed at guys? Women are more likely to feel shame for their secret desires, not because they should but because society tells them they should. Personally, I feel no shame for mine. I've never had them fulfilled and lately they've been causing me more anguish than pleasure because I've been close to meeting someone for them but they flaked out.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Veracity said:


> Lol. Tell me, bro.
> 
> I'm not ashamed of my fantasies. I've only really had them about one girl as of recent, which is the girl I'm seeing, and we both enjoy talking about them with each other... in great depth... a lot.
> 
> I feel like I should do more writing about them. They are magnificent.... Wow. I'm having one right now.


they are really not that interesting... and there is virtually no chance i would participate in it in real life anyways


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Join us! http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-rules-updated-2-1-2013-551/
> 
> & Illegal to do. It's not really something I want to do, but it's something that turns me on a lot and a lot of people would say it's wrong/creepy lol.


I'm not gonna lie I've requested to join purely so I can search your posts and see what it is lol


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Lazercarp1 said:


> is it this?


On second thought... I'm not going to click that link.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> no, but im probably more ****ed up in the head than a furry





mezzoforte said:


> Well some of them are illegal, so I don't really feel like sharing them on a forum for a bunch of people to see. :b But I've mentioned others in the 18+ group on more than one occasion.


You guys can't leave comments like this and not expect people to _not_ be curious. You guys can PM me about your fantasies, I won't tell anyone here.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> there is virtually no chance i would participate in it in real life anyways


tentacle erotica



Lazercarp1 said:


> is it this?












1/10.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy ****ing ****.

This thread is too much for me. I was expecting just some good ol' BDSM or something...


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Someone is aroused.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Nothing like a cartoon chick in a... something's... ***. I'm checking it out again. Have to know what that thing was. Maybe I subconsciously loved it.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

No, not at all.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

no


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Well some of them are illegal, so I don't really feel like sharing them on a forum for a bunch of people to see. :b But I've mentioned others in the 18+ group on more than one occasion.


Bestiality? Tsk tsk...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread was getting too graphic. There is an 18+ forum for this.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-rules-updated-2-1-2013-551/


----------

